# need code for ICE pack



## cdavis9417 (Mar 9, 2009)

We have a Worker Comp group willing to pay for Icepacks.  
what is the best CPT or HCPCS code to use for a Physical therapy rehab agency?


----------



## Vinayaka16 (Mar 9, 2009)

97010 - Application of a modality to 1 or more areas: hot or cold packs.
Is this what you are looking for?
Hope this helps.


----------



## cdavis9417 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes.  really was looking at the supply side.  This WC  provider has agreed to pay for a supply.


----------

